# Q7 Accessory Catalog



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Now that I have had a chance to look through this, everybody is going to want one. Catalog has pricing for many items available now or expected availablity for other items.
It also answers questions we have had i.e. towing package items, that don't come with the towing package!
Catalog includes:
-Three new wheel choices (the 10 spoke for 20's are neat)
-Off road package (valences, running boards, fenders, door guards, exhaust tips)
-Roof carrier options
-Part number for tow ball mount and electrical connector (Pricey at$212.00 US)
-Entertainment system and phone cradles
-Molded rear cargo mat/trunk liner options for 5 or 7 seaters.
-Protective liners for fenders, bumpers...
-Molded splash guards
-Ruber floor mats
Also, Q7 sunsheilds, car covers, coat hanger option...
Lots to see.
Another diiferent catalog I got today to describe the Q7 itself has both 4.2 and 3.6 models, standard and premium packages.
Ask for yours soon.


----------



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Accessory Catalog (kirklake13)*

The First Catalog 
For download Catalog:
Right Click & Save Object whit name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://lanforum1.altervista.org/Accessory.pdf


----------

